# *Casts bait*



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 3, 2009)

Time for a little social experiment.

Who would you rather date- me, or... FurrySparks?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 3, 2009)

i would date a chick...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 3, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> i would date a chick...


Pretend we're girls.

I'm the popular slut with big boobs.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn this is a tough one.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha eww.
i would date the scene chick....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks.


----------



## Puckbean (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what would FurrySparks be?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Puckbean said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hotter emo chick with a nice ass nice breasts and cute doggy ears.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Puckbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How emo?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smexi black hair covering one eye, fishnets, spike bracelets and collar, black eye make up. mmm...


----------



## Puckbean (Apr 3, 2009)

i'll take fabio then


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks by a million<3


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... I'll take Fabio ._.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 3, 2009)

So, ones a slut, and one has dog ears????? uhhhhh, threesome?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.
Me and coffeh get FS all to ourselves. >:l


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 3, 2009)

go furreh!

i kinda like emo!

and dog ears!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohyes<333


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait wut.

What the hell is going on? >_>


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry sparks


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wait wut.
> 
> What the hell is going on? >_>


XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wait wut.
> 
> What the hell is going on? >_>


All the cool people want to date you.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed: if you where a girl


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...
Mega is bi, and I'm a girl.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Either gender is fine.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way you described him is abit disturbing ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it disturbing?
It's hawt.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then yes, I'll take Furry.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Uh... I don't really know what to say about this topic... >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Uh... I don't really know what to say about this topic... >_>


I do: "..."


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol this is just disturbing... i'm not gonna choose either of you, you're both guys lol

but i think Fabio is way more awesome if that makes it any better


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> lol this is just disturbing... i'm not gonna choose either of you, you're both guys lol
> 
> but i think Fury Sparks is way more awesome if that makes it any better


Fixed


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see that, I'm just confused about why Fabio picked me. 

And hay, more people like me than I thought. =D


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell, why don't you just make your own post

seriously, it's not that hard


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixing is more fun


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabioisonfire, Just for the laugh.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

FurrySparks.

Can't beat sweet.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

Furrysparks.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously.
We all love you ^^


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

from megs's description id say furry sparks


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's an opiate, like sugar.

Only he's not harmful to your health, like sugar.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhm.
Don't forget addictive, like sugar.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> FurrySparks.
> 
> Can't beat sweet.


<3


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Polygamy.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Polygamy.


's dating, not marriage.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you.only some emo is "ok".


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh of course.
Sluts>emos

-__-


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOBHKFGNHKG

FS then

Chances are, it wouldn't be a one night stand.

And, FS isn't emo.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emos are free of STDs.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your STDs and mono.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is kind of hard. you got the mean but hot, and you got the nice but not as hot IMO.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Meester Sparks.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said sluts were hot?
Who said emos weren't hot?

Who said emos didn't have STD's?
Who said that all sluts had STD's?


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we're talking about Fabio as a slut.

STDs are a guarantee.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know for sure I don't have any STDs....

>_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay.
Definitely then.

@ZF: Haha. I'm sure you don't. I was talking about all emos and all sluts in general.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mono? anybody could give you mono. and just because.... aww scru it im not gonna explain it to you.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelled "screw" wrong....


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know anybody can give you mono.

I know how it is transferred.

I'm just saying.

Fabio must have mono.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Plus.
Fabio = Hot dog in a hallway
FS = Hot dog in a bun.
I mean hot dogs taste better in a bun then thrown on the floor in a hallway and FS cooks them the right way.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

*censored.3.0* OFF FS IS MINE. WE TALKED VORE TO EACHOTHER LAST NIGHT.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* OFF FS IS MINE. WE TALKED VORE TO EACHOTHER LAST NIGHT.


Don't be greedy *censored.4.0* D:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* OFF FS IS MINE. WE TALKED VORE TO EACHOTHER LAST NIGHT.


ewewew


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT JUDGE US


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* OFF FS IS MINE. WE TALKED VORE TO EACHOTHER LAST NIGHT.


Everyone share FS but I get eveything below his waist. >:0


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOSIR


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's right as a girl...

I was picturing it as a dude  :X


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right.

I do. >:]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not used to people arguing over who gets me. 

Yay internet.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NONONO


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't have him all to yourself D:<


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vore is hot.

Don't be talkin' *censored.2.0* about vore.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Apr 3, 2009)

this got very strange......
but i pick FS


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH ME. 

I SHALL ONLY SHARE WITH CLOAK.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

No.
FS can be shared,
I get him on saturday.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I'm not used to people arguing over who gets me.
> 
> Yay internet.


lmao FS...everyones like I GET EVERYTHING BELOW HIS WAIST lmao


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> FearMyUbersaw! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN STRAIGHT


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

<3


----------



## Caleb (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> No.
> FS can be shared,
> I get him on saturday.


can i have on sunday?


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's make a deal.

Four way, anyone?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> No.
> FS can be shared,
> I get him on saturday.


SORRY, NO.

CLOAK AND I ONLY.


.... *censored.4.0*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight he can't. Me and him are sharing. 

*grabs Meester Sparks and runs off to Skype where you all can't get him*

Muhahaha.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN GET HIM THERE >: D


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a lie.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ IM GREEDY LIKE THAT

AND CLOAK BECAUSE HE'S MY PIMP


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 3, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuesday please.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCREW SKYPE.
I HAVE HIM ON MSN BISH D:<


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolmsn.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Plus.
> Fabio = Hot dog in a hallway
> FS = Hot dog in a bun.
> I mean hot dogs taste better in a bun then thrown on the floor in a hallway and FS cooks them the right way.


nice analogy -_-

a bit disturbing, but hey!


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. You and I shall share. And should -C*- ever grace us with his presence again, he shall get extra Meester Sparks as compensation for missed time.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm....um....i dont...know....what.....i should say to that....um....*slowly steps away*


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

NO

NO

NO

WHAT PART OF ME AND CLOAK ONLY DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*steals FS back and hides him under my covers*


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, but I still need to contact Nick so we can discuss a compromise.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE. NOPE. NOPE. NOPE

YOU DONT HAVE FS YOU HAVE TYEFORCE.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

*leaves for dinner, anticipating to see how many pages this has when I get back*


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

how about we rip him into little bits and everyone gets one part of him......mmmm....sounds good


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *leaves for dinner, anticipating to see how many pages this has when I get back*


same


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay sure.
You can have ZF.....but remember.....*AFFAIRS*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahg, can't decide.

dsfjakl;asudfhnwefkl;asdyhauiwfesdaf

*explodes*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> how about we rip him into little bits and everyone gets one part of him......mmmm....sounds good


nonononono.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> how about we rip him into little bits and everyone gets one part of him......mmmm....sounds good


LOLVORE


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Tye is hot but can get very annoying at times.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Ahg, can't decide.
> 
> dsfjakl;asudfhnwefkl;asdyhauiwfesdaf
> 
> *explodes*


You can always keep everyone ^^


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUCKS FOR YOU... WHY DID YOU GRAB HIM THEN?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesyesyesyes....but i get....certain parts....


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does not compute?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

K. FS HAS CHOSEN IN SKYPE THAT ME AND CLOAK GET HIM.

DONE AND DONE.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't. *gives you Tye then runs off with FS into the sunset*


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> K. FS HAS CHOSEN IN SKYPE THAT ME AND CLOAK GET HIM.
> 
> DONE AND DONE.


NooooooooOoOOooOooOOooOo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> K. FS HAS CHOSEN IN SKYPE THAT ME AND CLOAK GET HIM.
> 
> DONE AND DONE.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

plan initiated.

launching in...

*watches fullofmyself paint bus*


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

leaves to go out to eat...will be back in two hours to see how many pages this has....


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE

SKYPE IS CONFIDENTIAL


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

okay guiz heres da plan

[6:59:55 PM] John says: Okay, Jubs, here's the plan.
[7:00:28 PM] John says: Once Sir gets Meester Sparks in here, you will fire rockets at any invaders, and I will man the turrets guarding the front gates.
[7:00:56 PM] John says: Sir will use this time to build a schoolbus coated with pure intelligence to ward off the TBTers.
[7:01:13 PM] John says: He will then load Meester Sparks into said bus, and drive off in search of -C*-.
[7:01:17 PM] John says: BUT
[7:01:34 PM] John says: He must use the back exit so that the invaders don't see him leave.
[7:01:59 PM] John says: You and I will stay behind to hold them back, for once they break into the chat, and realise Sir and Meester Sparks are gone, they will slaughter us and pursue the bus.
[7:02:08 PM] John says: WE GOTTA BUY SIR AS MUCH TIME AS POSSIBLE!

Everybody got that? Good!

FOR MEESTER SPARKS AND SIR! And to a lesser extent, -C*-.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO NAO


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO U

/FLEES WITH FS ON THE BUS


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO U


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

*aims rpg*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gags*


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOO000000ooooooo how was i deafeted by such a foolish man!!!!


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> *aims rpg*


SCREAM!

<big>AIM! </big>

<big><big>FIRE!</big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

*throws kittens at the bus causing it to crash then grabs FS*


----------



## Placktor (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *throws kittens at the bus causing it to crash then grabs FS*


good get rid of those kittens


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *throws kittens at the bus causing it to crash then grabs FS*


NOPE

YOU GOT SHOT AND THE BUS IS COVERED IN AN INTELLIGENCE BARRIER, SO YOU CAN'T GET NEAR IT


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> *throws kittens at the bus causing it to crash then grabs FS*


noesir

That bus is coated with pure essence of intelligence, garunteed to deflect and TBT-er and/or their weapons.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

You wouldn't post your plan.
That's just a cover up to confuse us.

Unless that's what you want us to think.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*godmods*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INVADERS.

*shoots rpg more*


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> You wouldn't post your plan.
> That's just a cover up to confuse us.


MAYBE THATS WHAT WE WANT YOU TO THINK.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sir you cannot godmod intellect.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Focus on the Megemannts! They're the biggest threat right now!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said that. 
Unless you want us to think that that's what you want us to think.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> FearMyUbersaw! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK ITS YOUR COMA THATS MAKING YOU THINK THAT


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> FearMyUbersaw! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[7:07:55 PM] John says: *begins firing machine gun turret*
[7:08:11 PM] John says: badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada
badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada
badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[4:08:50 PM] Jubcycle: INVAAAAAADERS
[4:08:58 PM] Jubcycle: *shoots RPG*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I used my godmod powers to alter reality so intelligence is disabled.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Kay.
I'll go get the black straight jacket in my closet.
Or would you prefer a polka dot one fullofmyself?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Kay.
> I'll go get the black straight jacket in my closet.
> Or would you like a polka dot one fullofmyself?


YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME NOW.

*IS OUT OF SITE OF TBT*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Kay.
> I'll go get the black straight jacket in my closet.
> Or would you like a polka dot one fullofmyself?


hai guiz deyre on a bus rlly far away from here so lulz u lose


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies!
There was a never a plan...there was never a bus....

OH MY GOSH. THERE WAS NEVER A FURRY SPARKS!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sumnons catzilla to grab the bus and move it closer*


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SUMMONS CAT NIP TO DISTRACT CATZILLA*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS ZELDAFREAK101 THE ENTIRE TINE.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slashes catzilla's head off with cardboard tube*

FOR MEESTER SPARKS!


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL FAIL

IT WAS 104


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this Zeldafreak101 you speak of.


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm Ms_Hobo.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

YOU INDUSTRIALISTS ARE JUST PLOTTING AGAINST US! YOU'RE TRYING TO CONFUSE OUR MINDS!! 

NEVER I SAY! NEVER! HURRY MEGA! GET THE POT!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
4 is just a 1 with a few more lines,


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>*1 4*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't a pic and if it was, it wouldn't prove anything.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a standard TBT member's IQ doing in bold?


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Mega where's the dope?! D:
They know that it will make us happy, and that's exactly what they don't want!


We're only trying to protest peacefully guyyyyys

Love not War<3


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

That's it. Desperate times call for desperate measures.

I swore I'd never do this to a person after I used it on a telemarketer, but...

<big><big><big>IMMA FIRIN MAH LAAASOOOR!!!</big></big></big>

*fires lasor at invaders*

*waits for cloud of dust to clear*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> That's it. Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> I swore I'd never do this to a person after I used it on a telemarketer, but...
> 
> ...


*reflects off love shield*


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mega where's the dope?! D:
> They know that it will make us happy, and that's exactly what they don't want!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a republican.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> That's it. Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> I swore I'd never do this to a person after I used it on a telemarketer, but...
> 
> ...


YOU FORGOT SHOOP DA WHOOP
*it was ineffective*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fires boomerang lasor*

*lasor curves behind and hits coffeebean! in the back of the head*

Wild coffeebean! has fainted!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT US TO THINK!


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hippies.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

jlvgdlzg;bngf;

hard question.............................
well i know mishie would take furreh in a heart beat (;
so i take fabio xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coffeebean! managed to to kick JJH where the sun don't shine before she fainted

....she had her heels on*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> jlvgdlzg;bngf;
> 
> hard question.............................
> well i know mishie would take furreh in a heart beat (;
> so i take fabio xD


NO!
FIGHT THE POWER!

[With love!]


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need any whooping of the shoop!

<big>IMMA</big>

<big><big>FIRIN

<big>MAH</big> 

<big><big>LASOR!</big></big></big></big>

*fires uberlasor at Megamannt*

*Megamannt's HP drops to 17%*

Jubs! FINISH HIM!


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HP bar drops by 34%*


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawwwwwl


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO.
BAD COFFEH BAD.
THAT IS *censored.3.0*ING OFF LIMITS.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*begins charging lasor again*

<big>IMMA</big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late.

HURRY CRY!
FINISH JJH!

SMOKE POT! HAVE SEX!
HURRYHURRYHURRY!!


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>FIRIN</big>...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fires lasor first*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

HURRY CRY!
*censored.3.0* SOMEONE!!


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

smoke pot? right now???????
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
no secks


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't *censored.3.0*ing care.
That's just wrong.
*goes back in time and gives JJH a metal thong*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HP drops by 29%*

(John at 27%, Megamannt at 17%)

*notices tree with two large, sword-shaped sticks*

*breaks sword-shaped stick off*

HAVE AT YE!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> smoke pot? right now???????
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> no secks


Damn you!!

Well desperate times call for desperate measures,

*takes out pipe*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not in this any more!

*charges at Mega*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*takes out AK-47*


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
who do i *censored.3.0*?
LMFAO


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BRING MY HIPPIE FRIENDS AND WE'LL PROTEST AND SMOKE ALL WE WANT!!

@cry: JJH. I'm sure it'll finish him.


----------



## Jman (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice... thread...


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSHI-

*tackles Mega in Inescapable Bear-Hug of Death*

Fight > Moves > Self-Destruct

John uses Self-Destruct!

John has fainted!

Megamannt has fainted!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Me.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao id rather not *censored.3.0* him.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies!


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll take Fabio.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDDDDD
the truth always hurts xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay.
Mega then.

Since you guys are friends it'll bring him back to life!
And then we can do dope together!


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

*drops pants*

I win.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> *drops pants*
> 
> I win.


BUTT SECKS!


----------



## Jman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Throws bomb*


ASPLOSION


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> *drops pants*
> 
> I win.


How do *you *win?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SURPRISE


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

And that wraps up the first half. The score is-

coffeebean! - Fainted

JJH - Fainted

Megamannt125 - Fainted

Jubs - 100% HP

cryindarkness - Clueless as to what's going on.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAPE

<3


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
@full O.O
XDDDDDDDDD w00p w00p!


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> *Throws bomb*
> 
> 
> ASPLOSION


*asplode*

You need Skype, sir.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

This is still going on?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*eats pizza*
<


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Casually slips into the conversation*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some instructions:

1. *censored.3.0* mega
2. After he's back to life have him fight Jubs
3. Then....DO ME! DO ME! DO ME! : D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*comes back as a zombie and rapes coffeh*


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *Casually slips into the conversation*


*rapes*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

And welcome back. At the start of the second half, three major players, coffeebean!, Megamannt125, and JJH, are all out of the game, leaving Jubs alone to face any more challengers that should appear.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*surprise!*

*WOOOOOOO*


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....*Casually slips OUT of conversation*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

This is now a rollplaying thread.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this even about me anymore? 

Not that I care if it's not.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

*A WILD CRASH HAS APPEARED*

...


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmaooooooooooo
**censored.3.0*s mega*
FIGHT JUBS

*does jenn*
(;


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *A WILD CRASH HAS APPEARED*
> 
> ...


*Catches*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *A WILD CRASH HAS APPEARED*
> 
> ...


*megazombie125 used eat brains*
*master crash has fainted*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THREE TIMES IN ONE DAY!!!

MOAR HUGS! MOAR HUGS! : D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOES!


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Is this even about me anymore?
> 
> Not that I care if it's not.


indirectly, yes

We're fighting over you by raping people.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 time thing
i only *censored.3.0* TR<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TR?!?
BUT I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME! D:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're fighting over me by leaving me out of the fun? D=


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesh TR
mai smexiness <333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
i do but ya know (;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Megamannt125 uses sheer cold on jubs*
*1 hit KO!*


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*picks up and holds*
RAPE HIM NOW


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You filthy skank.

*goes with mega*


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

COME ON GUYS!

<big><big>*SUPER RAPE!*</big></big>


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> COME ON GUYS!
> 
> <big><big>*SUPER RAPE!*</big></big>


On?...


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINE
*does jenn again and again*
(;


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!
Back off!

*gets STD test*


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

GUIZ

Using state-of-the-art technology, I created a diagram of the battlefield, including Jub's post and the bodies of me, Mega, and coffeebean!.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

I hope this clears up any questions.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ
> 
> Using state-of-the-art technology, I created a diagram of the battlefield, including Jub's post and the bodies of me, Mega, and coffeebean!.
> 
> ...


What are you doing next to Mega!?

Oh I see how it is.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ
> 
> Using state-of-the-art technology, I created a diagram of the battlefield, including Jub's post and the bodies of me, Mega, and coffeebean!.
> 
> ...


Cry *censored.3.0*ed me though so I came back to life.


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, only whichever team currently holds the Meester Sparks can revive other players. Which is the team consisting of Jubs, Sir, and Cloak.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO I GRABBED HIM XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither of us have meester sparks.
The alien communists from neptune do.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET THE DOPE!


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's still on the bus, which you can't board, since it has the intelligence buff, keeping any TBTers not in Skype away from it.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ
> 
> Using state-of-the-art technology, I created a diagram of the battlefield, including Jub's post and the bodies of me, Mega, and coffeebean!.
> 
> ...


Makes it much clearer


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the real FS.

The real FS is with us in our dope filled Volkswagen Transporter.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

ONLY ONE THING TO DO NOWWWWWW
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-u0QH_b-CnM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-u0QH_b-CnM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
SMOKE WEED ALL DAY


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ONLY ONE THING TO DO NOWWWWWW
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-u0QH_b-CnM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


AND PROTEST!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ONLY ONE THING TO DO NOWWWWWW
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-u0QH_b-CnM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


I, WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIIIIIIGHT, AND SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 3, 2009)

Er....
can I join the other team?


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah brandon u aint cool enough xD
jk 
(Heeeeeeeeeey, are you ready for the next episode? Heeeeeeeyeheheh Smoke Weed Everyday!)<3


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

LISTEN

Coffeebean!, Megamannt, and myself are dead. Only whichever team has Meester Sparks, which is our team, can change that. okie? Good.

Also, edited the picture. Now with more peoples.






The three in the fort are Meester Sparks, Cloak, and Sir. The little girl outside is cryindarkness.

Resume.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

O: YOU GONNA KILL MEH?


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O: YOU GONNA KILL MEH?


No. Jubs and his RPG launcher are.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

LIES!
WE HAVE FS!

Proof:


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LIES!
> WE HAVE FS!
> 
> Proof:


That's not FS... That's Matt...


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:
*puts matt on a leash*
xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what you want us to think!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that's not matt.

=r


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW IT!
THAT'S WHAT HE WANTED US TO THINK!!



SO IT'S TRUE!
IT'S ALL TRUE!!!

*gets pipe*


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

SMOKIN WEED STILL
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JJH (Apr 3, 2009)

OOOO GUIZ

I FOUND TWEWY


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SMOKIN WEED STILL
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Weed ftl
Pot ftw


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail...

lrntodrgs


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dun mix it fool


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....
....
IT'S THE SAME THING.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You didn't catch that ._.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well for pot if u mix in the otha drugs u can still call it pot.


----------



## Horus (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry = Emo = hot 

(Casts A.K.A. Master; for the title :O )


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

an extra seventeen pages... nice.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

lol at how much Fabio's thread backfired...


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> lol at how much Fabio's thread backfired...


we're done raping thats why (;


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> lol at how much Fabio's thread backfired...


lol at how many people chose you over him<3


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 3, 2009)

Damnnn.
Thats really hard cuz....yeahhh...
I would take both xD
But if I had to choose one...
It would be....F.A.B.I.O<333


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because I mainstreamed him and everyone thought it was cool to follow me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even see your post....but either way I love FS more  ^__^


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2009)

dragonflamez


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> dragonflamez


He wasn't a choice because obviously everyone would pick him.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have cheat codes to the internet with my level 49 Troll with my Hammer of the Great Flame War.


----------



## Princess (Apr 3, 2009)

haha mishie i thought ud take furreh.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2009)

*Comes back*

*Sees 28 pages*

You people just want me to succeed.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Comes back*
> 
> *Sees 28 pages*
> 
> You people just want me to succeed.


Most of it is fighting over FS.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter? The point is, I sucessfully created anarchy. It's my job.

Any schmuck knows I'm much more attractive, anyway.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so.
You have the self absorbed, "normal", prep personality I hate.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... I'm _still_ much more attractive.

Hey, if being 'normal' gets me ass, that's A-okay with me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Puckbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd prefer FS with cat ears  xD lol xD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm on my PSP. Look at my 'If you think I'm hot' thread.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'm on my PSP. Look at my 'If you think I'm hot' thread.


Haha.
FS is far more attractive.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a picture of him.

He's not.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gay?
If not, you don't know if a guy is hot or not because your not attracted to them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not gay, but I know what handsome is, and I have it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'm not gay, but I know what handsome is, and I have it.


Impossible.
Straight men and lesbian don't know if a guy is hot or not.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2009)

I would have to agree with Fabio here, Fabio is more hot than me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with Fabio here, Fabio is more hot than me.


You only think that because you have low self esteem.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I have low self esteem for a reason =o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because your delusional.
You inhaled smoke from inside coffeh's weed van.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was true half the food in my kitchen would be gone.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 4, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it is though. Double check. >->


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I crossed off the parts I hate which Mega described in his posts.


----------



## JJH (Apr 4, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As did I.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I crossed off the parts I wouldn't want/wear/whatever. 

=r


----------



## -C*- (Apr 4, 2009)

Except the point of this thread wasn't about who is more attractive, it is about who you would rather date.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 4, 2009)

Imma be honest.
ZF is hotter<3

It's about what you personally like =p
You can't say you're hotter than ZF as a fact Fabio. Maybe in your opinion, but everyone has their types.


----------

